# Neighbors timeshares DRI



## raygo123 (Jan 13, 2017)

My neighbor has a couple DRI timeshares converted to points.  Her maintainence fees are $5800 per year.  That's all I know.  One is near Sandusky Ohio.  The other in Williamsburg.  Can anyone help me understand what she has? Or does DRI have any value?  Don't know how many points that's why I posted MF.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 13, 2017)

Didn't I read somewhere that the conversions are stripped on resale?  I could be wrong, I usually am.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2017)

dont think any dri points have resale value anymore, or if they are they are few and far between.

that is a pretty staggering maint fee!  have you told them about the thread on TUG where DRI will take their ownership back for a $250 fee if its paid off?


----------



## raygo123 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks will forward that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 13, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> My neighbor has a couple DRI timeshares converted to points.  Her maintainence fees are $5800 per year.  That's all I know.  One is near Sandusky Ohio.  The other in Williamsburg.  Can anyone help me understand what she has? Or does DRI have any value?  Don't know how many points that's why I posted MF.




1) $5800 is about 33,000 points if they are all trust fund points. If there is one annual bill, trust fund points is most likely. 33,000 points will "buy" about four weeks in a two bedroom unit during the prime seasons. It's an above average number of points. 

2) DRI does not have a resort in Sandusky Ohio, or anywhere else in Ohio. Your neighbor should own that deed. DRI does have an exchange program where a member can deposit non-DRI weeks and get points in exchange. These points would be in addition to the 33,000 trust fund points.


----------

